#  >  > Networking, Hardware, Server Side Technologies >  >  > Networking and Hardware >  >  > Networking >  >  What is the Critical App Landscape ?

## Assassin

In general, all financial applications and internal criticisms must remain on the site. The change to the cloud is an enlightened decision and the transition can be successfully achieved by taking the following approach.

Classify the application landscape in terms of complexity, interfaces and critical problems.First move the tests and development candidates and measure the user experience.Work on issues related to access, security, compatibility, data storage, backup and network.The next move should include medium complexity applications (preproduction environments / UAT).Finally, call to move the remaining highly critical applications in the cloud or to maintain a small hardware footprint on the site. The general trend is to have a hybrid cloud landscape with a cloud proportion at the site of 20%: 80%.

----------

